# Trying to print wireless to a Canon i865 printer



## JaHa (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, 

I have a Canon i865 that I have some problems with. The printer is connected with USB to a Windows XP computer and shared on the network. 

When printing connected to the printer using USB on my MacBook Pro it all works great, the MacBook Pro is using the correct driver and the printing is very nice. 

But when trying to print wireless choosing Windows printing I only see Gimp drivers. I have tried many different Canon Gimp drivers but none is working ok. Some drivers print very small characters and other is printing with very little colour (the printing is grey). 

Are there any Canon drivers that work wireless or what Gimp driver shall I use to get the printing ok?

Thanks in advance 

Jarle


----------



## gsahli (Mar 12, 2006)

The only driver for that printer that will work for network/Windows printing is from www.printfab.net.
Canon doesn't cooperate with the open source community, so the only modern Canon printer that has a Gimp-Print (now called Gutenprint) driver is iP4000.


----------



## JaHa (Mar 12, 2006)

Ok, thanks gsahli 

Will this work with a i865 http://iharder.sourceforge.net/macosx/winmacprinter/?

Jarle


----------



## gsahli (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes, that proceedure works with ANY printer that Windows can print to.


----------



## JaHa (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi again 

I got it working using the guide: http://iharder.sourceforge.net/macosx/winmacprinter/

This method is giving perfect result 

Jarle


----------



## gsahli (Mar 13, 2006)

Great work - that isn't an easy setup!


----------

